# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  Chế áo ngoài cho đầu cắt ATC BT15.

## GORLAK

Mới có đợt rã xác máy, e có tham gia hốt xác 1 cái đầu cắt BT15 nhưng zin áo nó tháp vô cả cụm nên tháo ra chỉ có ruột, e post topic này mong ae ai có đầu Bt15 tính chế áo vào tham gia chém gió ợ.

Bộ của e.



Chắc chỉ xài đc cái đầu BT, còn bộ đài dao zin này chắc khó nhai.

----------


## phuocviet346

Em cũng có bộ này nhưng không có cán BT15, mà giá cán cũng chát quá chẳng muốn chớ cháo. Tính tháo nguyên cụm bỏ ra thay con spindle Shioh gặm luôn cho nhanh.

----------


## winstarvn

Đầu này thay dao sao bác? Có cần khí nén để đạp ty không?

----------


## GORLAK

> Đầu này thay dao sao bác? Có cần khí nén để đạp ty không?


Cơ cấu zin của nó là đạp dao cơ khí bằng tay đòn dùng lực đòn bẫy, có ấn thử tầm 40kg là đạp khỏe. Nếu chế lại thì có thể chế cái ben khí nén vào là đc

----------

winstarvn

----------


## winstarvn

> Cơ cấu zin của nó là đạp dao cơ khí bằng tay đòn dùng lực đòn bẫy, có ấn thử tầm 40kg là đạp khỏe. Nếu chế lại thì có thể chế cái ben khí nén vào là đc


thanks bác đã trả lời, tại em cũng có 1 con mà đạp cái tay đòn xuống rồi mà vẫn không nhét cán dao vô được, tại thấy ngay cái đầu bt nó có cấp 1 đường ống hơi không biết để làm gì nên cũng phân vân là không biết nó có xài khí nén không. 
kiểu này chắc bị kẹt cơ cấu bên trong rồi, phải bảo dưỡng lại thôi.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

nếu lực rút 40kg thì cắt nhôm dc, chứ ai mà phay sắt là ko ổn rồi.

----------


## GORLAK

> thanks bác đã trả lời, tại em cũng có 1 con mà đạp cái tay đòn xuống rồi mà vẫn không nhét cán dao vô được, tại thấy ngay cái đầu bt nó có cấp 1 đường ống hơi không biết để làm gì nên cũng phân vân là không biết nó có xài khí nén không. 
> kiểu này chắc bị kẹt cơ cấu bên trong rồi, phải bảo dưỡng lại thôi.


Bác coi kỹ phía trong, của e khi về tháo hoài ko đc, sau ngó kỹ bên trong nó còn dính 1 cái đuôi chuột của cái cán bt gãy trong đó, phải hì hục cho nó nhả dao xong lấy đồ gắp ra mới gắn dao vô kẹp đc, còn bộ của e gắn dao giờ ok, cứng ngắc, nhả dao cũng nhẹ nhàng.

Còn phần trc đầu kẹp dao có cái ống, e cũng đang thắc mắc, vì thấy ngay đầu kẹp nó có 4 đường khoan ra, phía trong lại có 1 đường đi vào ổ bi, e nghĩ nó là đường phun sương dầu, còn xịt nc thì cũng có thể. Có hỏi lung tung mà chưa ai trl thỏa đáng, heheheh

----------

winstarvn

----------


## GORLAK

Áo đầu cắt BT15 sắp mang về

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, Ga con, Luyến

----------


## GORLAK

Mới đi doa lại lỗ, đóng bạc từ đầu này qua đầu kia luôn

Chuẩn bị ráp vào thôi

----------

CKD, Ga con, nhatson

----------


## Ga con

Doa gì nhìn như vết cắt dây thế cụ :Stick Out Tongue: .

Thanks

----------


## GORLAK

Cắt dây đó bác, e cũng ko hiểu sao ra sọc vậy, chắc do máy cắt. Về phải đi doa lại bỏ bạc mới vừa, ko doa lại nó bót cứng ngắc.

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## GORLAK

Tiếp tục, đã tra mỡ, quay êm ái nhẹ nhàng

----------

anhcos, huanpt, ppgas

----------


## GORLAK

Thêm tấm gắn thử dao

----------


## GORLAK

Test  chạy bằng cơm

----------

CKD

----------


## Nam CNC

còn cái nắp bậc âp dương che bạc đạn đâu gắn luôn đi , so runout luôn cho nó dữ.

----------

GORLAK

----------


## GORLAK

> còn cái nắp bậc âp dương che bạc đạn đâu gắn luôn đi , so runout luôn cho nó dữ.


E chưa tiện bác ơi, ráp bạc vô khoe tí, heheh

----------


## GORLAK

Đo thử miệng côn đầu cắt.



Gắn thử cán dao vào, hết hồn chim én luôn



Bác Nam cho e hỏi là côn đầu cắt vậy ok chưa? Còn côn cán dao vậy là do cán dao hay do đầu kẹp? Mọi tiếp xúc đều sạch sẽ.

----------

CKD

----------


## CKD

Miệng con đầu BT, kim vẫn nhúc nhích, cho thấy bên trong không được láng mịn hoặc bị gì gì đó, chắc là rỉ hoặc bị bám bẩn.
Bác xem vệ sinh rồi test lại xem sao, có thể dùng giấy nhám siêu mịn chà qua một vài lần cho nó sạch rỉ  :Smile: .

Chỉ khi nào cái miệng nó không còn nhúc nhích thì test tiếp mới xong ạ.

Bác cũng check lại bề mặt của cán BT xem thế nào, nếu ngon thì rà mực xem tiếp xúc Ok chưa  :Smile: .

----------

GORLAK

----------


## GORLAK

Nay e rãnh quá tháo ra hết update thêm 1 bạc 7006C ở đầu, vậy có ảnh hưởng gì ko bác CKD?

----------


## CKD

> Nay e rãnh quá tháo ra hết update thêm 1 bạc 7006C ở đầu, vậy có ảnh hưởng gì ko bác CKD?


Không biết rỏ nên không phán  :Smile: 
Thường về lý thuyết thì.. thêm được bạc thì nó cứng hơn, nhưng có cứng & tốt hơn hay không thì phải xem lại kết cấu cụ thể cũng như chất lượng lắp ghép thì mới biết.

----------

GORLAK

----------


## GORLAK

E thấy bộ bạc của e có bắng laser hướng ráp, trên bạc có mã là A và B, cái A ký hiệu >, còn cái B là > nhưng ko nhọn, vậy khi ráp mình sẽ ráp AB là >> hay là AB ><, hay <> vậy bác CKD?

E update nó thêm 1 cái A phía đầu, ghép lại là AA >>, phía sau là B cùng hướng, bác CKD cho tí ý kiến đi ah.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CKD

Nếu theo cặp thì 2 cái > nó hướng cùng chiều, và ghép thành 1 cái > lớn.
Còn nếu cái > nó như nhau thì chưa gặp qua.

Bi 7xxx thì không khó để nhận ra chiều ổ bi. Chỉ cần để ý độ dày thành áo bi sẽ biết. Nếu > là chỉ hướng chịu lực của ổ thì [thành ngoài dày] > [thành ngoài mỏng ], thường có 2 cách lắp. Nhiều nhất là ><, kế là <>.

Nhớ hôm trước, có bác nào úp lên cái hình lắp bi cho cartridge. Có rất nhiều cách lắp bi khác nhau.

----------


## Mechanic

Bạc đạn nó có 3 hướng lắp chính : DF, DB và DT( khi mua hãng nó cũng sản xuất sẵn và họ luôn bán 1 cặp ). Nếu mua bạc mới khi mình chọn loại lắp ghép nào thì họ sẽ đánh dấu laser theo hình tam giác cho mình dể lắp ghép, dấu laser nó không quy định kiểu lắp đâu. Do anh em lại mua hàng 2nd nữa nên dấu đó 90% vô nghĩa ( nó không theo cặp nào ). Nên nhìn vào bạc đạn mà biết cái nào là lưng, cái nào là mặt.

Đầu Spindle thường nó dùng theo kiểu lắp : DB hoặc DBD (loại này là 1 cặp DB lẻm 1 bạc cùng chiều với 1 trong 2 cái kia ). Chỉ có Ụ gối Vitme là nó dùng DF thôi. 
Các kiểu lắp ghép khác nhau có dung sai độ cao vành trong vả ngoài  khác nhau, không thể mua câp DF mả lắp theo kiểu DB.

*** Cái như anh CKD nói loại 1 cặp má đánh cùng dấu >> là có bình thường. Quan trọng là nhìn xem cái box nó ghi DB, DF, DU hay DT mà lắp ghép thôi. Nó ghi DB là nhà máy nó đã chọn ra 1 cặp vành trong thấp hơn vành ngoài, DF thì ngược lạo. Còn DU thì phải tự canh chêm !!

----------

CKD, huuminhsh

----------


## GORLAK

Thanks các bác, nếu vậy e đang lắp sai, khi có tải nó sẽ banh xác bạc ngay, mai e phải tháo ra lắp lại, sẳn chụp vài tấm hình.

----------


## ppgas

> Thanks các bác, nếu vậy e đang lắp sai, khi có tải nó sẽ banh xác bạc ngay, mai e phải tháo ra lắp lại, sẳn chụp vài tấm hình.


Bổ sung thêm ý của Mechanic cho bác Gorlak tham khảo. Mũi tên nó còn phụ thuộc vào mã loai bạc đạn và chỉ có ý nghĩa nhiều khi đi mua mới thôi.


Tạm gác dụ mũi tên qua đi bác, nhìn vành bạc như Ckd nói trên và lắp theo hướng chịu lực mình cần:


Loại bạc này gọi là angular contact (tạm gọi là tiếp giáp góc), góc tiếp giáp sẽ là hướng chịu lực.

----------

CKD, huuminhsh

----------


## huuminhsh

ủa cho em hỏi ngu cái .lắp bạc 7 thì phải có ngàm có cữ chứ bác muốn lắp bao nhiêu cái thì lắp sao được

----------


## GORLAK

Có ngàm có cữ hết nhe bác huuminh

----------


## Ga con

E cũng có 1 cái ruột giống bác, chắc vài bữa chế 1 phát.
Con này ngàm cữ đủ cả, bác xem lắp đủ 4 cái không làm luôn đi.

Lắp nhiều bạc hệ số cứng vững tăng nhưng hệ số tốc độ bị giảm do bất đồng bộ giữa các bạc đạn. Lắp 2 cặp max speed còn khoảng 7-80% max speed khi lắp 1 cặp.

Thanks.

----------


## GORLAK

> Loại bạc này gọi là angular contact (tạm gọi là tiếp giáp góc), góc tiếp giáp sẽ là hướng chịu lực.


Update thêm 1 bạc, lắp theo kiểu chịu lực như hình.

----------


## GORLAK

Xong cái nắp trc, rờ rẫm thử

----------


## CKD

> Update thêm 1 bạc, lắp theo kiểu chịu lực như hình.


Cái ảnh này là bác tháo ra xong lắp lại à?
Thấy có vẻ như nó có 1 cặp + 1 cái lẻ thì phải.

----------


## GORLAK

Tháo ra ráp lại ah, ráp kiểu tiếp xúc góc như hình trên đó bác.

Đầu là 2 cái max A, đuôi cái mã B.

----------


## CKD

Theo ảnh thì cái đuôi với 1 trong 2 cái đầu là 1 cặp. Bác so xem cái mũi tên nó khớp với nhau là 1 cặp.

----------


## hung1706

Hình như cái đuôi với cái bạc thứ 2 ở giữa là 1 cặp  :Big Grin: . Cái đầu cho ra phía sau và mũi tên quay ngược lại thì phải.

----------


## Nam CNC

kiểu này lắp ghép 2 bạc đầu chịu lực , nhưng với kết cấu BT15 này là vô nghĩa , con này dòng mini tốc độ cao , 2 bạc là quá đủ , dù cho dùng 2 bạc cùng chịu lực nhưng thực chất ra chỉ có 1 bạc chịu lực thôi vì lí thuyết không có 2 bạc nào hoàn toàn có 2 kích thước giống nhau hoàn toàn cả , do đó khi ăn dao thì thằng nào tiếp xúc nhiều thì chịu lực trước thôi , kết cấu kiểu này tăng ma sát , tăng tiếng ồn, chỉ trừ khi nếu bác chủ muốn con này chuyên phay nặng nhất với tốc độ chậm thì chơi.

--- khi gắn đuôi dao bị runout  tới cả 1 đống vạch thì

- kiểm tra lại chén côn BT15 , vành ngoài và thọt vào vành trong kiểm tra runout , nếu nó ok thì kiểm tra lại đuôi dao xem còn ok không , có thể đuôi đó dùng nhiều quá , bề mặt bị vấn đề nên hết chính xác rồi , đa số là do đuôi dao thôi , chứ chén côn BT15 nó cứng hơn đuôi dao đó . Cứ tìm đuôi dao khác kiểm tra lại.



Romeo....cái spindle anh vào mỡ và lắp ghép nó bị cháy mỡ hả ? còn shinoh chạy 18K và dùng bạc 7206 nó còn chỉ hơi nóng tầm 50-60 độ thôi chứ chưa cháy mỡ , sao con này mới phang 15K mà cháy mỡ bò ta ? em phay vật liệu gì , có giải nhiệt tốt chưa ? chạy liên tục bao lâu ?

----------


## GORLAK

2 cái vạch đó nó chỉ hướng lắp kiểu >< đó các bác, phần đầu ráp 2 con (theo hướng chịu lực của bạc nha, e ko nói tới hướng vạch trên bạc) là >>, chịu lực nén từ dưới lên (khi spindle cắm xuống phôi), còn cái đuôi là hướng <, chịu lực đẩy phía sau tới. Bên trong và bên ngoài đều có cữ để chỉnh độ rơ dọc trục.

Vẫn đang làm cho xong 2 cái nắp nên phần test lực dọc trục để sau.

----------


## GORLAK

> kiểu này lắp ghép 2 bạc đầu chịu lực , nhưng với kết cấu BT15 này là vô nghĩa , con này dòng mini tốc độ cao , 2 bạc là quá đủ , dù cho dùng 2 bạc cùng chịu lực nhưng thực chất ra chỉ có 1 bạc chịu lực thôi vì lí thuyết không có 2 bạc nào hoàn toàn có 2 kích thước giống nhau hoàn toàn cả , do đó khi ăn dao thì thằng nào tiếp xúc nhiều thì chịu lực trước thôi , kết cấu kiểu này tăng ma sát , tăng tiếng ồn, chỉ trừ khi nếu bác chủ muốn con này chuyên phay nặng nhất với tốc độ chậm thì chơi.
> 
> --- khi gắn đuôi dao bị runout  tới cả 1 đống vạch thì
> 
> - kiểm tra lại chén côn BT15 , vành ngoài và thọt vào vành trong kiểm tra runout , nếu nó ok thì kiểm tra lại đuôi dao xem còn ok không , có thể đuôi đó dùng nhiều quá , bề mặt bị vấn đề nên hết chính xác rồi , đa số là do đuôi dao thôi , chứ chén côn BT15 nó cứng hơn đuôi dao đó . Cứ tìm đuôi dao khác kiểm tra lại.
> 
> 
> 
> Romeo....cái spindle anh vào mỡ và lắp ghép nó bị cháy mỡ hả ? còn shinoh chạy 18K và dùng bạc 7206 nó còn chỉ hơi nóng tầm 50-60 độ thôi chứ chưa cháy mỡ , sao con này mới phang 15K mà cháy mỡ bò ta ? em phay vật liệu gì , có giải nhiệt tốt chưa ? chạy liên tục bao lâu ?


Con BT15 này ko có đường nc hay gió giải nhiệt gì hết bác Nam ơi, nó ở truồng vậy đó. Cái ống hơi chỉ dùng khi nó thay dao, xịt khí nén để làm sạch cán dao BT và lỗ côn thôi.

----------


## GORLAK

Tạm xong, còn cái vú hơi cho nó nữa là mang test đc rồi

----------

Bongmayquathem, ppgas

----------


## GORLAK

Xong, giờ kiếm ai có đầu kéo test thử, có bác nào quởn với e ko?

----------

Bongmayquathem, Hung rau, huuminhsh, Khoa C3

----------


## Hung rau

Đầu BT15 bạn mua ở đâu vậy ? Đang tìm mua 0934065560 thanks

----------


## MinhPT

Xin phép hỏi bác chủ và các bác: cái đầu cắt BT30 này có nên thay bi và chế cái áo như bác chủ không?

----------


## GORLAK

Đơn giản là nếu muốn xài nó bác phải chế áo cho nó

----------


## MinhPT

> Đơn giản là nếu muốn xài nó bác phải chế áo cho nó


Chế tương tự như của bộ của bác thôi. Bác cho mình hỏi: cái áo bác chế mất bao nhiêu tiền? Công đoạn nào là phức tạp nhất?

Cái vòng bi này có phải là loại đắt tiền không bác? Mã số là BNH010.

----------


## GORLAK

vòng bi bác chụp cận cảnh mã số rồi hỏi bác Namcnc chứ mình ko rõ, còn chế áo cho nó bác chỉ cần quan tâm kích thước vòng bi, rồi đi cắt dây cái áo ngoài. bản vẽ tùy sở thích.

----------

MinhPT

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Xin phép hỏi bác chủ và các bác: cái đầu cắt BT30 này có nên thay bi và chế cái áo như bác chủ không?


Cái đầu cắt này có fai bác mua của bác buithonamk46 k nhỉ? :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
e gọi điện đặt gạch cả spindle + đầu BT30 đợi hết nghỉ lễ qua mà đã bị bán mất.hơi tiếc

----------


## Ga con

NTN mã BNT, BNH... Mua mới chết tiền.
Thôi cụ bán cho em về chế, mua cái khác xài cho nhanh, hehe.

Thanks.

----------


## MinhPT

> Cái đầu cắt này có fai bác mua của bác buithonamk46 k nhỉ? 
> e gọi điện đặt gạch cả spindle + đầu BT30 đợi hết nghỉ lễ qua mà đã bị bán mất.hơi tiếc


Vâng, mình cũng gọi từ khi vừa đăng mà. Mình chỉ mua động cơ và lõi đầu cắt không mua cái BT30 nào.

Thực sự mua vì tò mò chứ ở nhà không chạy nổi con động cơ này, nó là 3.7KW, 15000rpm, không phải là cái 2.2KW

----------


## MinhPT

> NTN mã BNT, BNH... Mua mới chết tiền.
> Thôi cụ bán cho em về chế, mua cái khác xài cho nhanh, hehe.
> 
> Thanks.


Nghe nói vòng bi tiền triệu 1 cái nên bác chủ tháo ra.
Mình thấy cái cục này đẹp nên ôm về về sinh nhìn cho đẹp. Chắc là còn lâu mới chế nổi.

Con này bác có hình dung ra từ xác máy gì không?

Hôm nào quay lại nhà bác chủ xem cái áo nó cụ thể hơn rồi nhờ các bác tư vấn thêm.

----------


## cuongmay

con này hình như ở máy howa đàn anh cái của bác chủ , con này tua tới 15000 nhưng nếu không có khớp nối zin thì nó rung bần bật,không phải do mất cân bằng mà có vấn đề về truyền lực ,ngay cả có khớp nối zin mà bị mòn 1 chút thôi là nó kêu ầm ĩ rồi ,mình đang có 1 cái gắn trên fanuc tape drill .
không biết cái áo bác gorlak chạy được chưa chứ mình chả dám chế . áo zin nó mài chính xác đến um phải đảm bào vuông góc,đồng tâm ,không bị côn.còn  mình tự làm khó thoát runout , kêu bi ,lỏng ca . còn đem đi gia công thì khỏi nghĩ , chỗ có năng lực làm được thì chết tiền .

----------

GORLAK, MinhPT

----------


## Ga con

Tiền triệu cũng đỡ cụ, mua mới vào trăm $/cái á.

Thanks

----------

MinhPT

----------


## GORLAK

> con này hình như ở máy howa đàn anh cái của bác chủ , con này tua tới 15000 nhưng nếu không có khớp nối zin thì nó rung bần bật,không phải do mất cân bằng mà có vấn đề về truyền lực ,ngay cả có khớp nối zin mà bị mòn 1 chút thôi là nó kêu ầm ĩ rồi ,mình đang có 1 cái gắn trên fanuc tape drill .
> không biết cái áo bác gorlak chạy được chưa chứ mình chả dám chế . áo zin nó mài chính xác đến um phải đảm bào vuông góc,đồng tâm ,không bị côn.còn  mình tự làm khó thoát runout , kêu bi ,lỏng ca . còn đem đi gia công thì khỏi nghĩ , chỗ có năng lực làm được thì chết tiền .


Đang rị mọ ráp nó lên cho ra dáng đây bác, mà xèng chập chờn quá nên chưa ra hồn gig

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Vâng, mình cũng gọi từ khi vừa đăng mà. Mình chỉ mua động cơ và lõi đầu cắt không mua cái BT30 nào.
> 
> Thực sự mua vì tò mò chứ ở nhà không chạy nổi con động cơ này, nó là 3.7KW, 15000rpm, không phải là cái 2.2KW


cái này thì fai hỏi cụ chủ thôi.chứ nói ai gọi trước ai gọi sau thì cũng k bt được.Lúc gọi cụ chủ k nói có ai đặt gạch nên mới đặt. :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  nếu cụ k nghịch được thì để lại cho e cái trục BT30 ấy nhé.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

MinhPT

----------


## GORLAK

Cụ chủ con bt30 ko rị mọ đc để lại mình rị mọ nó giúp cho

----------


## MinhPT

> cái này thì fai hỏi cụ chủ thôi.chứ nói ai gọi trước ai gọi sau thì cũng k bt được.Lúc gọi cụ chủ k nói có ai đặt gạch nên mới đặt.  nếu cụ k nghịch được thì để lại cho e cái trục BT30 ấy nhé.


Ôi, mình cũng không biết, nhưng mà khi đến nhà bác ấy, cái biến tần cũng gạch trên diễn đàn mà vẫn còn ở nhà.
Mình cũng cẩn thận gọi và nhắn tin, vì mình ở CG, mấy hôm nay đang bận nên mới đi lấy.



> Cụ chủ con bt30 ko rị mọ đc để lại mình rị mọ nó giúp cho


Cái đầu kẹp BT30 có vẻ như có cái gì đẩy lõi xuống thì 4 viên bi nhả cái đầu BT30 ra, thử ấn bằng tay thì thấy lò xo quá cứng
Cái này đi với cái khớp nối ở đầu động cơ rất đơn giản, không hiểu sao chạy được đến 15000rpm?

Các bác xem hình cái đầu khớp nối:

----------


## hminhtq

Nó nối như này thì là nối cứng hả cụ. Bt30 em đâng dùng phải có tay dòn đòn bẩy dài 1m em đu ng lên mới mở đc ạ nghe các cụ pro nói phải dùng ben hơi dk120 trở lên ms mở đc mà loại đó to như cái phích khó mua nên em toàn dùng xà beng thay dao ko ak

----------

MinhPT

----------


## GORLAK

> Nó nối như này thì là nối cứng hả cụ. Bt30 em đâng dùng phải có tay dòn đòn bẩy dài 1m em đu ng lên mới mở đc ạ nghe các cụ pro nói phải dùng ben hơi dk120 trở lên ms mở đc mà loại đó to như cái phích khó mua nên em toàn dùng xà beng thay dao ko ak


Bác chắc nặng tầm 65kg, thêm tay đòn, cho lức đòn bẩy qua bên kia lên cỡ 200kg, vẫn chưa xi nhê đúng rồi ah, dùng ben hơi nó mạnh hơn nhiều

----------


## MinhPT

> Bác chắc nặng tầm 65kg, thêm tay đòn, cho lức đòn bẩy qua bên kia lên cỡ 200kg, vẫn chưa xi nhê đúng rồi ah, dùng ben hơi nó mạnh hơn nhiều


Như vậy có lẽ việc thay đầu BT30 hơi khó khăn với cái bộ của mình.
Đường kính ngoài của vòng bi là 80mm, nếu có cái ống trụ tròn 80mm nhé vào và ép áo bi chắc là được. Cái này dùng bi tỳ góc (angular bearing) NHƯỢC điểm lớn nhất là giá vòng bi kinh khủng luôn, chả dám mua thay là đúng.

----------


## emptyhb

> Nó nối như này thì là nối cứng hả cụ. Bt30 em đâng dùng phải có tay dòn đòn bẩy dài 1m em đu ng lên mới mở đc ạ nghe các cụ pro nói phải dùng ben hơi dk120 trở lên ms mở đc mà loại đó to như cái phích khó mua nên em toàn dùng xà beng thay dao ko ak


Cơ cấu thay dao của bác thế nào chứ em thấy mấy ông tây chỉ cẩn tay đòn cỡ 50cm thôi à.

----------


## Ga con

Bt30 lực kéo đuôi dao tầm 300-700kgf, nếu là Iso (không có ngàm truyền moment) thì còn cao hơn (e có con Shinoh Iso30 ben nhả dao zin nó là 125mm * 2 tầng, lực ra 1.500kgf). Spindle càng chạy chậm tải nặng (dao dài hoặc đường kính lớn) thì lực rút cũng lớn theo.

Khớp nối kiểu đó nó mới chạy tốc độ cao được đó cụ, chứ mấy cái to to cân bằng động chết luôn vẫn chưa chắc chạy nổi. Nguyên bản e thấy có 1 lớp nhựa bọc trong chỗ tiếp xúc giữa 2 nửa khớp nối.

Cụ không ngâm thì chuyển sang e ngâm đi, hehe.

Thanks.

----------


## MinhPT

> Bt30 lực kéo đuôi dao tầm 300-700kgf, nếu là Iso (không có ngàm truyền moment) thì còn cao hơn (e có con Shinoh Iso30 ben nhả dao zin nó là 125mm * 2 tầng, lực ra 1.500kgf). Spindle càng chạy chậm tải nặng (dao dài hoặc đường kính lớn) thì lực rút cũng lớn theo.
> 
> Khớp nối kiểu đó nó mới chạy tốc độ cao được đó cụ, chứ mấy cái to to cân bằng động chết luôn vẫn chưa chắc chạy nổi. Nguyên bản e thấy có 1 lớp nhựa bọc trong chỗ tiếp xúc giữa 2 nửa khớp nối.
> 
> Cụ không ngâm thì chuyển sang e ngâm đi, hehe.
> 
> Thanks.


Gửi bác cái hình khớp nối xem, nó khít lắm khó mà có cái nhựa gì ở giữa

Còn đây là hình ảnh con Fanuc vs con 1.5K tàu, như voi và chuột vậy

----------


## huyquynhbk

hehe cái khớp nối của cụ được cân bằng động rồi. chạy chắc ngon đấy. giờ cụ cố gắng phục hồi cho e BT30 chạy là có cái để nghịch roài.khi nào nghịch chán mà k đc thì ới e phát nhé.hehe

----------


## huanpt

> Thêm tấm gắn thử dao
> Đính kèm 38277


Bác chủ còn dư con dao nào như hình chia lại mình 1 con được không ah?

----------


## GORLAK

> Bác chủ còn dư con dao nào như hình chia lại mình 1 con được không ah?


Bác cứ đùa. Con này zin theo cán luôn ah, phả mặt phê lắm, quất cái lên 7 màu luôn

----------


## huanpt

> Bác cứ đùa. Con này zin theo cán luôn ah, phả mặt phê lắm, quất cái lên 7 màu luôn


Mình đâu có đùa, hỏi thật mà! Bác có dư thì để mà có dư không để mình cũng đâu nói gì đâu?  :Smile:

----------


## GORLAK

> Mình đâu có đùa, hỏi thật mà! Bác có dư thì để mà có dư không để mình cũng đâu nói gì đâu?


Có 1 con ah bác, cán 10, 2 mảnh hợp kim.

----------


## Ga con

Con này chắn ăn dày cỡ %mm hoặc thứ gì mềm mới được.
Spindle cao tốc mà dao bự lại chỉ có 2 chip, đi với e này không hợp (vận tốc mặt quá cao trong khi lượng ăn dao F quá thấp).

Thanks.

----------


## GORLAK

> Con này chắn ăn dày cỡ %mm hoặc thứ gì mềm mới được.
> Spindle cao tốc mà dao bự lại chỉ có 2 chip, đi với e này không hợp (vận tốc mặt quá cao trong khi lượng ăn dao F quá thấp).
> 
> Thanks.


con này e khỏa mặt đồng thau F600 lượng ăn 0.1 tốc spindle tầm 6000rpm lên 7 màu đó bác, còn lên nữa ko biết sao, dao có đường kính 50mm nên chạy nhanh nghe như trực thăng sắp đáp xuống nhà.

----------


## Ga con

Con đó phi 100 hay 50 theese bác, e xem tỷ lệ với cán D10 thì khó phi 50 được.

Cái này chắc chỉ chạy S cỡ 3000rpm đổ lại thôi, nhìn cái của bác nó rung quá nên vằn vện luôn, hic.

Thanks.

----------


## GORLAK

> Con đó phi 100 hay 50 theese bác, e xem tỷ lệ với cán D10 thì khó phi 50 được.
> 
> Cái này chắc chỉ chạy S cỡ 3000rpm đổ lại thôi, nhìn cái của bác nó rung quá nên vằn vện luôn, hic.
> 
> Thanks.


Ko phải rung đâu bác, bề mặt láng o như mặt kính, D50 thôi ah. Còn vằn vện là do hệ thống đèn chiếu sáng của cái máy cnc.
Lúc chạy mặt miếng đồng này chỉ cỡ 120hz.

----------


## trongnghia091

> Mới có đợt rã xác máy, e có tham gia hốt xác 1 cái đầu cắt BT15 nhưng zin áo nó tháp vô cả cụm nên tháo ra chỉ có ruột, e post topic này mong ae ai có đầu Bt15 tính chế áo vào tham gia chém gió ợ.
> 
> Bộ của e.
> Đính kèm 33626
> Đính kèm 33627
> 
> Chắc chỉ xài đc cái đầu BT, còn bộ đài dao zin này chắc khó nhai.


anh chia cho em mấy đầu bt15 được không anh

----------


## GORLAK

Đang kiếm mua ko có,  chia sao đc bác

----------

